# AMD graphic card installation issue



## jaimin100 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello mates,

recently i formatted my laptop and installed win7 ultimate,but un fortunatley i m not able to install catalyst driver on my laptop: package failure error is coming while installtion time.

i installed most recent win7 update and .net4.5.2 from file hipoo too!!!

any one have any solution for this.

my laptop is lenevo g510 i5 6gb ram 1tb hdd amd radeon graphic card.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

Which driver version are you using? Only use official drivers. Get them here: Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo G Series laptops :: Lenovo G510 Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 24, 2015)

my card is not detected in laptop??

what to do?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 24, 2015)

INSTALL DDU(display driver uninstaller) from their official site.

Go to safe mode.

Run DDU. (this will eradicate any  leftover of catalyst)

Now try to install catalyst again  in NORMAL mode.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 24, 2015)

Install all the driver, specially chipsets,BIOS for your laptop model. get them from lenovo official site, Without chipset driver your OS is not be able to recognize your GPU. If you have the recovery CD it is better to install OS from there.


----------

